# Looking for a Drape maker in PV



## PV girl (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if a good drapery person. My new home needs drapes badly. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We had ours made at Parisina, a big fabric chain. Modetelas is the other one.
They make the drapes for free to your size specifications if you buy the fabric from them. It took about 2 weeks.


----------



## PV girl (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks that will help a lot.
Will check them out.


----------

